
Valve: VAC does not ban you for having “catbot” in your username - hitekker
https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/7ndjdt/valve_will_vac_ban_you_automatically_for_having/ds2dulw/
======
hitekker
For the previous HN thread, see:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16045946](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16045946)

To understand how and why the falsehood of "catbot means an automatic ban" was
perpetrated:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/7nkwb8/statement_fro...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/7nkwb8/statement_from_valve_employee_regarding_catbot/ds2m976/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16050009](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16050009)

